# PICTURE HEAVY: EVER KICKED YOURSELF FOR NOT READING THE MANUAL FIRST???



## TinysMom (Jul 11, 2010)

For the life of me - I was clueless on how to turn on the video - let alone the high-definition video as this bird did this for several moments - turning one direction and then the other.

This is not even on fast mode...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 11, 2010)

So a bit more.....We came across this petting zoo type place - they've been in business for almost 2 years - just a small family owned business.

I am going to try to use my photos (and I may take more) to help them get some businesss cards/postcards, etc. printed up on Vistaprint pretty cheaply - along with maybe a few brochures for the schools, etc.

Here are a few of the photos I cropped...

[align=center]




[/align] *Don't laugh - this is a "train ride" here in Del Rio - the nearest amusement park is 180 miles away.*
[align=center]




[/align] I call this one "PHoto Lesson #XYZ....watch those shadows and where you stand Peg...I loved these two - but everything I got with them - had my shadow!
[align=center]




[/align] I have a couple of others of the Emu - loved the Emu....but this one caught my eye even when I took it and I was excited to know I had it.
[align=center]




[/align] They have four or five peacocks - I don't remember if this is the one in the other photos or not...
[align=center]




[/align] Our version of a two-headed animal...  (Hey - we're country folks here)
[align=center]




[/align]I've got your goat!

I'd love to do this one as a postcard they could put on Bulletin boards that would say, "I've got your goat.....but you can come feed him!" and then give their information.

Too corny?


----------

